# Are Iguanas dangerous pets?



## FoxyFox (Sep 26, 2012)

I really want an Iguana and they sell baby ones for 30 bucks at a pet store near me and I'm thinking about getting one. But alot of people tell me Iguanas don't really make good pets because when they get big they claim they can bite off a finger, are unpredictable and a tail whip can break a bone in an adult human body. Should I not listen to these people and just get one or should I get a Bearded Dragon as they recommend instead?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

with PROPER care and regular handling they can make good pets though i wouldnt recommend them as a beginner lizard. 
housing one in the right set up could cause problems if you dont have the space.
you should listen to what people are telling you , if you are an inexperienced keeper and new to reptiles this is certainly one you shouldnt be considering , if you havent given a baby regular handling to tame them down the injuries they can inflict as adult lizards can be very serious , would certainly mess up your day


----------



## FoxyFox (Sep 26, 2012)

diablo said:


> with PROPER care and regular handling they can make good pets though i wouldnt recommend them as a beginner lizard.
> housing one in the right set up could cause problems if you dont have the space.
> you should listen to what people are telling you , if you are an inexperienced keeper and new to reptiles this is certainly one you shouldnt be considering , if you havent given a baby regular handling to tame them down the injuries they can inflict as adult lizards can be very serious , would certainly mess up your day


Thanks for telling me yeah I think I'll get a Bearded Dragon surprisingly Bearded Dragons are even more expensive than baby Iguanas that can get over 6 ft. long!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes they can be very dangerous. If you happen to be a lettuce. I believe they also have very sharp claws.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Yes they can be very dangerous. If you happen to be a lettuce. I believe they also have very sharp claws.


their teeth can actually do as much damage as claws.

Iguana Teeth

Ideal pet

if you dont know what you are doing they can be dangerous lizard especially around breeding season


----------



## CaterpillarArts (Oct 5, 2012)

In my opinion, aside from the already mentioned breeding behavior, your biggest concern should be whether or not you can provide enough space for a fully grown Iguana. Thirty bucks right now might not seem like much, but you'll be spending a lot more than that on equipment and caging before it's all said and done.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Caterpillararts - your work is amazing1 And that is form someone who is terrified of all things creepy crawly.


----------

